
We are launching SmartNomad- a travel-tech product.Feedback appreciated - amlannanda
https://smartnomad.com
======
amlannanda
We are excited to launch SmartNomad!

A few months ago, we started on a journey to build a new kind of travel
product. SmartNomad makes it easy and entertaining to plan personalized
itineraries, quickly book the great vacation with one-click and get digital
assistance during the trip.

We were gearing up for the big launch announcement in late Spring. But, like
for so many lives and businesses, Covid-19 came as a rude shock for us. Travel
industry in particular was greatly affected, and we had to pivot on our
initial plans. And while we are not out of the woods yet, there have been some
signs of recovery. Airbnb's CEO Brian Chesky mentioned last week that their
bookings for the second half of May have actually increased compared to the
same period last year.

As we start dreaming of our next adventure, we are now launching SmartNomad to
help travelers start planning and feel inspired again. To allow the most
flexibility, we have removed all time limits on booking a trip plan through
the end of 2020 so people can rest easy, discover and plan with peace of mind.
Website: www.smartnomad.com iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1510967577](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1510967577)
Experience video: about.smartnomad.com

We have 26 worldwide destinations currently. Very soon, we will be very adding
a lot more of domestic destinations (for US-based travelers) to help boost
local and domestic tourism, while many international borders remain
unfortunately closed.

Your feedback is greatly appreciated.

